# 2000 Altima, overheating



## Seasan (Oct 23, 2004)

The radiator fans will not come on.
I am assuming this is what is causing it to overheat.
The fans do work, I can short them and they will come on, but it's still overheating.

I have checked all of the sensors, they seem fine.
I have checked the fan relays, all fuses, & the thermostat.

I can't find the problem!

Any helpful suggestions?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bleed the coolant sensor and then see if you still have your problem, especially if you just changed the thermostat. the coolant temp sensor will not work with air, only fluid, so if it hasnt been properly bled, you could have air over the sensor causing it not to read correctly.


----------

